# Heavenly woes



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Long time no poster due to me falling a bit out of love with coffee resulting in me not using my heavenly for some time (over a year now). So I thought I'd get back on the espresso bandwagon, orders myself some beans and fires up the heavenly which immediately started filling the boiler. After some time filling I realised that there was a problem so took the lid off the water tank only to see the water re-circulating back into the tank .

I've tried pumping water through the brew head but nothing coming through and water continues to re-circulate but there is a clicking somewhere inside (electrical switch/trip kind of noise) whenever I flick the switch to pump the water through the head - maybe a safety feature as the boiler is dry?

At this stage I'm unsure if the boiler is full and the pump is just not stopping so the water is coming back through some safety mechanism or if the boiler is dry and the water is simply not reaching it. I suspect the latter which leaves me to think there is either some blockage on the fill side or maybe the inlet solenoid valve has stopped working.

I did strip down this machine when I bought it as a non loved and non working model but this was about 4 or 5 years ago now so I've forgotten much about how it works. Many of the parts were replaced at the time so much of it is pretty new and hasn't had much operational time.

Hopefully someone has enough knowledge to give me some pointers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds like the inlet solenoid, the clicking could be the electrical contact but the valve is stuck.

Dismantle the inlet solenoid and clean moving parts. Repeat procedure on brew solenoid.

Stale water and scale residue could be in both.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Cheers, the inlet solenoid is working as I took it off and powered up the machine and it was producing a magnetic field so must be the mechanical part of the valve stuck. I'll dismantle it tonight and see what's what


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

I dismantled everything around the inlet solenoid and descaled it (although it wasn't bad at all) and re-assembled and it's filling and heating fine but still no water through the HX to the head so will run some descaler through and hopefully that will clear it out otherwise I'll have to dismantle the head assembley


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

All working now, got to get back on teh horse with 2kg of beans which have arrived


----------



## LattebutnotLate (Apr 9, 2018)

Padder said:


> All working now, got to get back on teh horse with 2kg of beans which have arrived


A while back now but was it just a Simple rescale which fixed this?

Thanks.


----------

